# Nooooooooo!!!



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok so I turn up today hoping to go for a ride and this is what I found.


----------



## LuckyLady (May 21, 2009)

OMG!!! Sorry that you had to cut his mane, but hey, it will eventually grow long again and I really think that a short mane fits your horse quite good. Just wait until it's grown a little bit and your horse will look great again!


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_What was in his mane? Was is just mud?_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah what was it? Couldn't you brush/wash it out? I guess its too late now.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Yeah what was it? Couldn't you brush/wash it out? I guess its too late now.


_
Yeah ChingazMyBoy, that's why I was wondering. D: I would never roach my horses' manes. I don't mind the look on some horses, but nothing beats long flowing manes. _


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, are those the prickly little burrs that have the hooks on then end of each spine that it takes about a month just to get one out? YIKES!! How is it that he managed to find the entire patch and the sorrel didn't have even one? LOL. I am sorry that you had to roach him but it is just hair and it will grow back out eventually.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Cockle-burrs :evil: I have a major OCD about them growing in my pasture. I run out with a herbicide and spray them dead whenever I see them. Major bane to horse owners. If you drop one of the little nasty seed burs on the ground 5 will grow in its place. I always toss them in the trash when I find one.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Just FYI 
They look like this when growing. they do get taller than this about 2' tall 









Here is the plant with the mature seed heads (burs)


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh no!! That happened to me except it was my horses tail!! Next time before you jump to cutting it, try the old trick of peanut butter. Or get a huge bottle of conditioner and let it sit in his maine all night. It will work trust me!

You can get it out but it will take time.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

:shock::loleanut Butter?!?!?! _Do_ tell...


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Fire Eyes said:


> _
> Yeah ChingazMyBoy, that's why I was wondering. D: I would never roach my horses' manes. I don't mind the look on some horses, but nothing beats long flowing manes. _


They look like those nasty burrs, ugh my Golden gets into them ALL the time.


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Ha my bay gets into the cockle burr patches all the time! I don't know how he manages to get into them and how my bestfriends horse doesn't. But he has never got them that bad. 

Peanut butter works very well. Most people use it to get gum out of their hair so they won't have to cut it. Im not sure how it works.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Ohhh I hate those things & Justice is notorious for getting into them, I've spent an hour pulling and combing them out of his mane!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

The weird thing is there is only one bush and its pretty much dead becasuse whe it first ame up I thought it was rosemary coz that what it looks like so I left it be. Then I noticed the burrs so I hurriedly dug it out and died. In hindsight I should have burnt the thing also but the damage happened over night. As some of you know I am a big fan of baby oil so I tried that and used the rest of the bottle up and made very little headway. So although I knew their owner wouldnt be too pleased because Delta the chestnut's mane hadnet been brushed since the turn of the ice age it looked like and Crackrider and I took to it with the sicsors then and I covered her butt coz I didnt want to do it coz I knew a) he would be mad and b) I could get it out with baby oil but let her do it anyway. But it looks lovely now so Im not worried about it growing back. The funny thing was, once I had done it he comes down from the house and immediatly took a look at her leg which she hurt at the begining of the year and still has a slight knob/scab on it. 
I clear my throat and ask if he notices anything different and he gasps like he saw it and discovers a blister which I have known about because someone put glue, yes glue on my sadlle cloth and I didnt notice it and went for a ride and it rubbed. Its like yes but no look futher. He's like huh? and then ACCCKKKK WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!!!
But he got over it and managed to giggle about how it looked like a bad mowhawk!!
But I will make a point of keeping it at a managble lenght now and hopefully it will thicken up like Delta's mane coz hers is really thick, but then it always has been.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Soda absolutely LOVES burrs. At least its seems like that, none of the other horses will have any and he will have a forelock and a tail full. Along with a couple in the mane for good measure. I swear he just does it so I have to groom him longer! I always use cowboy magic and showsheen and have not yet had to cut any hair off *knock on wood*. He will get so many its like he replaced hair with burrs.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

OH NO!! Cockle-burrs are the absolute worst!! Cutting is just about all you can do a mane that's been THAT matted up with them. Po hoss!


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

I usually put Mane N Tail conditioner on straight - no water - and mash it thru the mess. Squirt small amount of water on the mass and start working. I have saved a lot of clipper-bound hair that way.

Sorry this happened to your guy.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

My Arab mare has a ridiculously long mane and also a love for burr patches. When she was at my grandpa's, by spring her mane would be one solid knot. It took many hours and a lot of baby oil, but if you untangle them and then snip bits apart (her mane is so long, she gets the wind whirls to boot) it's actually manageable.

One mild spring (mostly wind whirled, I'd already gotten most of the burrs out)









And after:









Always takes me half a day, but I can't stomach cutting her mane off. I probably should with the crap she gets into. :roll:


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

that sucks. I probably would of just cut it off to lol, i dont have patience. Miko, i wish duchess had a mane like your girls, im jealous.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

If you do decide to use peanut butter make sure no other horses are in with that horse (they will lick). It's just one of those weird things that actually work. 
If you use conditioner you will have to let it soak for a few days, it will make the burrs really wet and non-sticky.


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

Those burs are awful.
The horses seem to get into them as well.
I'm sorry you had to cut the mane, but it will grow back 

I spray conditioner and let it soak through the knots, then set aside an hour, or three, to pick through it and untangle the mess.
Sure is a pain in the rear though!


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Sigh.... thoughs things are a pain but I have had far worse and never had to cut it. I just pull them out one by one. The worse thing you can do is comb it or put water in it.

Oh and the reason horses get into it is because they love them. Its like a tasty treat to them. Everytime we would pull them out I would just feed it to the horse.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Huh, I didn't know they liked them.... That explains a lot now. Soda was always the dominant one, so he probably chased the others off and ate them all himself... selfish little pig :lol::lol:


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Aww..that sucks!!
I hate it when my dog gets them! When I try to pull them out of his fur he bites me. ( I do it gently) xD lol (thank god he has no teeth!)


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh, man. That's horrible.  Sorry you had to cut it. Burrs are a pain to get out even when there's only a few. It'll grow back, though.


----------

